# teabag costume how to video



## Albondigas (Nov 3, 2009)

I am going as teabag this halloween. I even made a video explaining how I made my costume. So if you want to be a teabag too, here are some simple instructions on how to make the best teabag costume ever.


----------



## CMK4425 (Oct 16, 2006)

I am guessing that you aren't pro tea party by the comment on the tag


----------



## Albondigas (Nov 3, 2009)

I am not pro tea party I admit. But you can choose to write anything on your tag. It is a really fun costume. Every one wants a picture with you for some reason when you wear it. Isn't halloween grand. Best holiday parties ever.


----------



## Albondigas (Nov 3, 2009)

*video of sanity rally*

Here is the video I made about the sanity rally, which ruled.
YouTube - The Teabagger and Cosmic Serpent Report on Sanity Rally


----------



## Albondigas (Nov 3, 2009)

my last youtube upload didn't work properly. Here is my rally for sanity video again. It was so much fun. YouTube - Teabagger and Cosmic Serpent Report on Sanity Rally


----------

